# Arrrrgh these Italian banks!



## Emmawhite22

Hi all,

I'm currently with an Italian bank (that will remain nameless) and am sooooooo fed up with paying all these fees every month! 15 euro just to have the account, and then I'm charged for everything I do! Maybe I'm just an American and too used to our system back home.

Has anyone had any experience with Barclays? When I was in HK and with HSBC I never had to pay any fees at all. How hard is it to change banks in Italy?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

Emma


----------



## NickZ

There are many online banks. All charge either nothing or close to it.

Intessa
ING

Off the top of my head.

IIRC Barclays is a bit more expensive.

If you don't need to chat up the bank teller the online banks are a better choice.


----------



## Emmawhite22

What about ATM cards? Won't I have to pay fees for withdrawls?

Thanks


----------



## NickZ

Not if you use their ATMs. At least for Intessa it's that way.

With ING you need to check the fine print but IIRC since they don't have many branches you don't pay any ATM fees.

Using it in shops is always free.


----------



## pg3340

I am currently in the process of looking into banks and am interested in banca sella. Googe it. They have an online bank. You apply online, it's free. They have branches thoughout Italy. The ATM debit card is free and no charges at the ATM machines. I was told that there is a 34 Euro stamp tax that everyone has to pay. When I spoke to them they said they only charge that if you have more than 5,000 Euros. Of course, you know in Italy you can ask a question and you get 4 different answers.... They also have a help number that one of the extensions is dedicated to English speaking people. 

Good Luck and let me know if you need any other additional info. I have talked to them on the phone and even when to a branch nearby. I leave in a small town outside of Sorrento and the branch was in Sorrento.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Bancoposta's "Click" account is another lower cost option.

An interesting question is whether someone with access to U.S. banking actually needs an Italian account. "It depends," but maybe not.


----------



## rpizzica

Banca Nazionale del Lavoro BNL

No fees at all. ATM free in Italy all Europe and USA. I had a checking account for 5 years now and steel free,


----------



## pg3340

rpizzica said:


> Banca Nazionale del Lavoro BNL
> 
> No fees at all. ATM free in Italy all Europe and USA. I had a checking account for 5 years now and steel free,


Hitting a stumbling block with Banco Stella and saw your post re BNL. I would like to open an account online only to pay my utility bills. Do you need to be an Italian resident? I am an Italian citizen, have an Italian passport, own property here and live here part time. I am not an Italian resident. I have a carta identification with my local town but my address is listed in US. Do you think I qualify?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Do you need an Italian bank account just to pay ENEL and other utilities? As an example of an alternative, you can pay ENEL using XE Trade. XE Trade can pull money from a U.S. bank account via EFT (ACH) at no additional charge and pay out to ENEL's account (per their instructions) via EFT (SEPA) at no additional charge. You do pay for the foreign currency conversion, but XE Trade's spread is reasonable and probably better than any bank's.

That's an example, and there are probably others that are also competitive.


----------



## pg3340

BBCWatcher said:


> Do you need an Italian bank account just to pay ENEL and other utilities? As an example of an alternative, you can pay ENEL using XE Trade. XE Trade can pull money from a U.S. bank account via EFT (ACH) at no additional charge and pay out to ENEL's account (per their instructions) via EFT (SEPA) at no additional charge. You do pay for the foreign currency conversion, but XE Trade's spread is reasonable and probably better than any bank's.
> 
> That's an example, and there are probably others that are also competitive.


Thank you for your quick informative response. I need to only pay Enel, Gori(water) Telecom and property taxes (F24). Never used xtrade but I will look into it. Hope it isn't too confusing to set up.


----------



## ladolcevita78

besides the post office, the bank is second on my list of places to avoid in Italy! arghhhh


----------



## countryless

I use Deutsche Bank. It costs me 1.5EUR p/m and since it's my main bank account all internet payments from the account are free.


----------

